

Mozilla Firefox 5.0 DLL Hijacking Exploit - hendzen
http://www.1337day.com/exploits/16404

======
malkia
I don't get it. Is this a DLL, a plugin, that has to be loaded by Mozilla? Or
I'm missing something. I surely won't experiment, but I'm interested to know.

